# Japan’s 5005x X-ray phone sees through underwear..



## Tapomay (Jul 6, 2007)

Forget iPhone, here is the marvel of japanese technology; a mobile with x-ray vision which can see through your underwear  . I don't know if it's a great prank or it's true but if it's true, then it should be banned for the sake of people's privacy  .

Click Here (18+ only) : *mobilementalism.com/2007/06/24/japans-5005x-x-ray-phone-sees-through-underwear/

*www.wordpress.tokyotimes.org/?p=1639


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 6, 2007)

He he he.... Pranks..!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Japan’s 5005x X-ray phone sees through underwear..*

I can't wait to go to India fashion week with this phone


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ You don't need the phone for any fashion shows, I suppose...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2007)

Complete bullsh!t.Having learnt X-ray as a subject for 2 years I feel disgusted when people create such bullsh!t products labled X-RAY  . BTW Its possible to get Infrared Pictures from a regular video cam and its proven


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2007)

> OK, so I made that last bit up...actually, the whole thing's made up, but you probably guessed that anyway! Sorry to disappoint



What's wrong with this forum? Shouldn't this go into the chit chat section?


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

well ..........it is a clear prank no possible using x-ray...........


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL, how could you even believe this....AFAIK..X-Ray looks under skin and not under clother


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 6, 2007)

The American army and NSA had developed night vision goggles which could see through garments for possible weapons but it was banned for normal citizens.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 6, 2007)

If Austin Powers, Ven Diesal (XXX 1) & SRK (Badshah) can have such glasses, then it is a possibility too


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 6, 2007)

Sony Erection anyone?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2007)

^^^ Lol  ROFL


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 7, 2007)

^^^somebody tell me thats a stupid cheap joke....gosh


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Japan’s 5005x X-ray phone sees through underwear..*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I can't wait to go to India fashion week with this phone




seriously speaking you would no t want to go into INDIA fashion week with such a phone..........it would be a horrible experience...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome "Technology News"


----------

